# Cockatiel squeaking?



## Boshia

Whenever I bring Ares out, he'll start making this odd squeaking noise. It kind of sounds like a rusty wheel. He'll run after my hand, butt his head into it, and keep going. I thought that this squeaking was because he wanted a scritch. But even when I pet him, he keeps going. He'll also run up to my face and do it. The thing is though, is that even when I give him attention he'll keep at it. Why is he doing this? His crest is usually down, with only that 'curl'. Is he scared? Happy?


----------



## kat

is he totally flat when he does that?? if he is i think he is a she and wants to mate with you. my lady does that to my boyfriend also and she really gets revved up if you pet along her back. (eww) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpfQN89B9Oc
Its like that.


----------



## Boshia

He's around two months old. He definitely wouldn't be showing mating behavior right now, would he?

And I just checked your video. He's not like that. It's actually a _squeaking_ noise. I'll try to get a video of it tomorrow.


----------



## kat

OH yeah if hes 2 months it shouldnt be a mating thing. yup a video would help alot.


----------



## mikec2003

I thought that a crest midway up and down with a curl is a sign of content bird, one who is happy and relaxed.

I can pet Clyde for a while and he'll still want more. these little guys can be very demanding


----------



## casualrepartee

kat said:


> is he totally flat when he does that?? if he is i think he is a she and wants to mate with you. my lady does that to my boyfriend also and she really gets revved up if you pet along her back. (eww)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpfQN89B9Oc
> Its like that.


Ahhhh! Hemingway sorta does that when I go out...that's multiple signs he is a she. Oh boy. Time to consider the name change.


----------



## beckins

my spuddy makes squeaks when she gets scritchees, does it sound like this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tbY-AwY4bE
Maybe your birdy is doing it to demand the scritchees aswell as loving them <3


----------



## Belinda

Your cockatiel is still very young, so he's probably just making baby begging noises. He knows that noise used to get him attention from mum and dad, so he's trying it out with you for scritches - and when it works he keeps going. He might grow out of it eventually. Enjoy it whilst he's still making the cute noises!


----------



## Boshia

I finally got some vids of him doing his thing. The first video is when he's doing it and he seems happy. The other one is where I think he is avoiding me and just wants to explore. But each time, he does his odd squeak.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzX7k2DtWCw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ll3ng3H9oTg

What do you guys think? 

Oh, and I apologize for the odd foot and for me talking, haha. I always forget that the camera is rolling whenever I'm near animals.


----------



## lovelyolivia

Soooooooooo cute! Yes, that sound seems to be like the sound babies make when they are hungry and/or want to be close to their parents! I'm sure he/she will grow out of it.


----------



## Boshia

Aww, okay =(. I was kinda hoping he would keep doing his little squeaks when I scratch him- it is cute =).


----------



## shesaravenclaw

This thread is dead, but I'm reviving it cuz my tiel is doing the exact same thing and he is not a baby. He's a rescue and his previous owner passed, so I don't know how old he is... Any thoughts? 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## roxy culver

> This thread is dead, but I'm reviving it cuz my tiel is doing the exact same thing and he is not a baby. He's a rescue and his previous owner passed, so I don't know how old he is... Any thoughts?


Why not create your own thread so that we can give it the attention it needs? 

Not really sure about the squeaking. Could be a respiratory issue.


----------



## Marloz

Are you sure it's a he. Looks more like a female to me


----------



## roxy culver

Like stated previously, this thread is long dead. Please start your own so that you can get the answers you need.


----------

